# Jasper With Cranberries



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

So before I started getting an allergic reaction to the cranberries, I tried to get Jasper to eat some, but it was a no go...He just does not like them, which is odd because he will eat banana and that's the one he picks out from his pellets. Anyways here's the photos!!



















BTW, he is going through a molt right now and not looking his best. poor baby...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Those look like cherries... (???)

He's still a handsome fella


----------



## whiteface Owner (Jun 13, 2009)

Most cherry looking cranberries I've seen haha.  He's a beautiful bird, and I don't blame him for not liking cherries, Even though they can be amazing.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

cranberries do look similar to cherries


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

those are definitely cherries...i know cause im addicted to cherries...at any rate, he is a beautiful little guy


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cutie


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

He is a cutie, have you tried getting him to eat them mashed up?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Raven2322 said:


> He is a cutie, have you tried getting him to eat them mashed up?


That's what I was gonna say, heehee. Mine will try anything if it's mashed.

Very cute, he looks cute molting or not!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

cranberries do not have stems they grow to close to the plant...definitely cherries
Mikey


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Lol, I don't know my fruits, shows how much I pay attention, because when I walked into the Whole Foods Market, the sign said Cranberry. But I just looked at the bag and it definitely says Cherries. Well enough about my lack of knowledge. Thanks all of you for the comments.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmmm....my Billy is molting too, he looks a wreck, poor kid. And now he's got those feathers growing in that are sticking up all over the place. He looks a mess. Hopefully this molt will be done soon, cause I'm tired of picking up all the feathers 
And, BTW, your bird is precious. Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Jordan S. (May 5, 2009)

those are cherries lol


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Hehe, acts like my birds when it comes to some new foods!


----------

